# Night Permits?



## Rbyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what counties in utah have a night permit for yotes? Iver heard tooele does but dont know for sure


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Emery County I know does. 
Wayne County I believe does. Contact the sheriffs offices and find out. I know Emery county goes through the sheriffs office for spotlight permits.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Emery County I know does.
> Wayne County I believe does. Contact the sheriffs offices and find out. I know Emery county goes through the sheriffs office for spotlight permits.


I sometimes wish we had a "like" button for people's posts.

Good advice Mike


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

im pretty sure juab county does


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

In Cache County, you have to have written permission from the landowner, a permit from the county sheriff, and you have to check in and out with dispatch everytime you go out.


----------

